# Troling for Cobia ?



## wildroot 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Iam new to Cobia fishing and my boat dose not have a tower andI want to know how to troll forCobia, what speed, what bait, how to rig.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Live bait, slow troll just off the beach.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wildroot 2 (3/21/2010)*Iam new to Cobia fishing and my boat dose not have a tower andI want to know how to troll forCobia, what speed, what bait, how to rig.




you can catch ling without a tower sight fishing...it is harder but it can be done...you can troll at the same time...just put out a bait and ride and look at the same time


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

get you a step-ladder :letsdrink

slow troll live bait as George said, or slow troll a artificial eel....


----------



## wildroot 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

What kind of live bait?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *wildroot 2 (3/21/2010)*What kind of live bait?


Eels, pinfish, catfish have some crabs at hand too


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Although I will be the 1st to admit that I am not a tremendously successful cobia fisherman, I do although have a knack of takin what Ive got and improvising and making something happen and even with that I would still shy away from rigging a half-a$$ ladder etc just to gain 3 feet as its probably not nearly worth the hunderance it causes as far as space in the boat, off balance casting, driving difficultys etc. Also, in my personal experiences, if cobia and cobia alone are the target your better off getting somewhere that you can see pretty well, like 85%+ of the max visability you can achieve with your height and just drifting quietly. Sure having a bait or three out then is great like mabe a liveeel on a baloon with 3-4 feet of line BELOW the balloon for the eel to swim down etc but not too much in case you end up needing to QUICKLY reel it in and just side cast or underhand toss it to one you've sighted. A second bait like a finfish maybe like pinfish or cigar minnow etc live drifting freeline hopefully kinda mid water column even though the depth wont be much. And a 3rd bait with as light of a slip lead egg sinker you can use and still get the bait to just bounce along the bottom as you drift. I would use a longer leaderon this one like makbe4-6 feet.

While your drifting really even though you have 3 rods out your #1 most essential personnel so to speak is a rod,your best casting spinning rod with a 2.5-3' 60# fluorocarbon leader and a "High dollar" cobiahook($1-$2 a hook) ready with a live eel hooked from under the bottom jaw out thru the top jaw in a bucket chillin'. this is the 1st to use ifone is spotted and its not already engaged with one of your others. I wouldnt bomb it if its expressinginterest in one but I also would NOT wait and see if it does find one once its in a comfortable casting range. I would also consider utilizing a chum bag while drifting and would get one with BIG holes or make some slits in a normal one so that actual chunks of the ground fish, hopefully menhaden, will dispurse along with the scent vs just scent and oils where you end up with a waterlogged, whit looking glob of odorless gloop when its effectiveness is gone.

While this is if cobia and only cobia is the atrget but if action as well asa cobia would be nice is the target I would troll for spanish/bluefish and look for cobia along the way before I'd troll for cobia. Ive trolled for them in situations like yours, from the stern of cobia boats with fine towers, and trolled for kings and such many years and while actual trolling Ive only caught 1 cobia and it was at the sea bouy on a duster and cigar minnow in mid-august and was about 7#.

Good luck


----------

